# Layla El Megathread



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

She's still fine as hell, but the old Layla was too hot for mortal men.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

:clap :clap :clap


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

So this is the best thread ever.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Always a great thread :mark:


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Seriously, I mean it when I say I think Layla is the hottest diva in WWE history and possibly the hottest woman on the planet.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

So the Megathreads are making a return. Wonderful.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Holy shit. (Y)


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

A goddess among mere mortals.


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

I might come back to this thread when I need to fap.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

thread of the year.

100/10

I'm glad she knows she has a great ass and purposely teases us in every photo, rather than hiding it.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Good lord. *


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

I WANT THAT ASS


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Dat... :datass


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

:durant3 Excellent.

Would have raged at the OP if I had come in here and didn't see the 2nd picture he posted in this mega thread. That picture is GOAT.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Who what when where why


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

obby said:


> Who what when where why


Diva Search


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dat ass


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

>


Some of these friggin gifs, I swear. 

:datass


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

agreed ^

wouldn't mind knowing where that gif game from either


----------



## Dalnath the Second (Jul 24, 2013)

:kobe4


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn Well Love This Layla Mega thread


----------



## Stefy (Feb 4, 2013)

Jesus, she's perfect.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

If I can ever look as a good as Layla or pull Layla, I'll be satisfied with my life.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Ooooooohhhhhmmmmmgggggg faaaapppittty fap fap

Every time I see Layla and AJ together now I have sick thoughts about a MILF and her 16 year old daughter trolling the high school football team for dick.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

My favourite current diva. Thanks for posting these.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Whoever's hittin' that,


----------



## PoisonDG (Jan 31, 2013)

(Y)


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

one of the GOAT Divas 10/10


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Layla looks the kind of girl that would be dead dirty in the bedroom, but damn her voice was annoying lol


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I have a photo of Layla where she was bending down in front of us and pointing to her ass as if to say .... kiss it lol

Hang on, let me find it and I'll find some others I took of her also, which are really good 

Edit : Here ya go














































And this one here, I didn't actually take, the girl next to me took this ... however yeah, this is what she was doing in front of us anyway lol


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I love that English fro.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Fell upon some old photoshoots of her and damn I had no idea she had looked that way when she debuted, I always knew curvy/straight-haired Layla, not the curly-haired/fit one

























She still looked hot in her last months though, just different


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

LOVE LOVE LOVE Layla


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

What I would give to be Todd Grisham @:50.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Just a reminder that Layla is one of the hottest women in WWE history


----------

